# stop over



## digit55 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi 
My brother and his mate are down in Biarritz at the moment and are in need of a stop over on the way back,as when they stoped on the way down at an air just above Tours which was very busy, his mates van got gassed and all their money and valuables were taken.the police said they were lucky as their two 16 and 17 year old girls were not touched.the money was taken from inside the bed they were sleeping on.he has asked me if I can find somewhere near Rouen for an overnight stop on his way to Calais. 
can any one surgest a camp site.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> his mates van got gassed


Can't help with specific request...but.....are we going "there" again? :roll: :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > his mates van got gassed
> 
> 
> Can't help with specific request...but.....are we going "there" again? :roll: :wink:


NO


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I wasn't there the first time so how can I go again, but I have been THERE and don't need to go again, there :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Insurance claim*

 Gassed  
Oh dear!

Lets see - he has been here for just under a year and this is his first posting.
He has not got a crown next to his name, so he has not paid the £10
His brother wants to stay at an Air and not an Aire.
What exactly is a surgest.
Ends a sentence with a full stop but no space or capital letter.

Oh dear!

   :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## digit55 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Insurance claim*



allan01273 said:


> Gassed
> Oh dear!
> 
> Lets see - he has been here for just under a year and this is his first posting.
> ...


with people like you hear it will be the last time I ever visit


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

ohh dear school holidays again I see !!!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

"air" is a kind of gas, too. :wink:

Stop kidding, for a stopover close to Rouen I would recommend either La-Mailleraye-sur-Seine or Jumieges.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi digit55, sorry about the reception you have received for your first step into posting but the subject matter (Gas Attacks) you chose is one of the more contested subjects and some think its an urban legend.

That said I don't condone members highlighting grammatical errors or spelling errors in forum posts, I too make error sometimes due to the informal nature of a forum posting and its fast pace


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Digit55, if you are still here after your rough reception......

I've Googled "Rouen, camping" and found four sites near the city. Try it.

However and for what it's worth, we NEVER reckon to park up near big cities and certainly never on a motorway feeling much safer in the small country villages. You'll always find somewhere.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Sorry*

Digt55, I am sorry for the way I worded my response to you.

I guess it was late at night and it's just as Nukeadmin says, the subject of "Gas attack" is contested. Most people do not think that it can actually happen in a motorhome. The fact that two teenage girls were there and the thieves found the the money from inside the bed that they were in, also made me reply in an unsympathetic manner.

Please accept my apologies for this and for highlighting any spelling errors in your posting.

Allan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can stay at the Futurscope car park near Poitiers. If you arrive after 5pm and leave before 8am it will cost you 2 euros. Alternatively it costs 6 euros for 24 hours. There's also an Auchan next door for cheap petrol/diesil. However, the gassing thing is an urban myth.


----------

